# Seapointer Levy?



## ValHam (Jan 8, 2007)

Who do I contact at Seapointer to pay my levy?  The email address would be helpful - Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Jan 8, 2007)

Try "Lydia Hofert" <lydiah@firstresorts.co.za> 

She has been a great help to me the past 2 (3?) years.


----------



## guitarlars (Jan 8, 2007)

*Try inat@firstresorts.co.za*

Try this address:

inat@firstresorts.co.za

I was referred to Ina when I inquired about making my payment.

Lars


----------



## susan1738 (Jan 10, 2007)

*WOW!  MF are UP!!*

I contacted Ina about paying my 2008 MF and she said the estimated fees were R2929 for my 1 bdrm.  Almost $400!!!


----------



## kiyotaka (Jan 11, 2007)

I paid 08 levy (estimate) for a red 1 br back in 8/06, it was R2,235 ($319.88).


----------



## ValHam (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 2, 2007)

*Please help*

Does anyone have a good fax number for the Seapointer to get a deposit made with one of the independent exchange companies?  They need to verify the week and maint fees.

I look at all my paperwork and have not had a new invoice for some time from them and was wondering if anyone has the latest information.


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 2, 2007)

I just heard from Seapointer...I am still looking for the best fax number.  Will let you know if and when she sends it.

From: Ina Taljaard, inat@firstresorts.co.za

The estimate amount for your 2007 levy is R2598.00. Yes you can pay by Credit card by emailing it to me.

We do advise That the Seapointer has been temporarily suspended by RCI, who have advised that certain issues need to be attended to, before the suspension is uplifted.
The Board of Directors of the Seapointer will be meeting shortly to consider these issues, and to devise a programme to eliminate them.

The Annual Report in respect of the years ended 2005 & 2006 for the Seapointer are in the course of preparation and will be forwarded to all Shareholders shortly. 

Assuring you of our best attention at all times.

Regards

Ina


2,598.00 ZAR = 350.721 USD 
South Africa Rand    United States Dollars  
1 ZAR = 0.134996 USD   1 USD = 7.40760 ZAR


----------

